

ActiveAdmin cheat sheet - losvedir
http://engineering.coachup.com/activeadmin-cheat-sheet/

======
losvedir
Here's a little cheat sheet I put together for using the Rails gem
ActiveAdmin.

Some of the defaults the gem generates are a little wonky and can have very
negative performance impact when the data grows too large.

One thing I'm curious about from the HN crowd is how large you've scaled with
ActiveAdmin, and what you've done when you outgrew it? Homegrown admin
interface? Some sort of OLTP -> DataMart migration?

